# Red Cherry Shrimp



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking for people who know about the temp tolerance of RCS. I have had mine for a month and I have shrimplets wall to wall. My question is, can these be raised outside in a kiddie pool for a fish food source? I would guess the water temp would be anywhere from 68f-90f. I plan to put them in an area where direct sun light is limited but with enough light to grow java moss and duckweed. What ever, for the most part, falls into the pool, like dried Oak leaves will be left. I am also wanting to know if I need to airate the pool or just rely on nature. If I airate, I'll use a giant sponge filter.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They can definitely handle lower temp (68-70) as that is where they do best for breeding, etc. I have kept them in 80F, but never in the 90 range. My tanks get warm in the Summer time because my house gets warm.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

JRMan83,

Thanks for the information. I'm thinking a pool that is 10' x 10' x 18". I will likely cover the bottom with plastic netting, the kind that comes on a forzen turkey. This should provide enough serface for biofilm. I'll throw in some java moss and duckweed to help with water chemistry. If you see anything bad in this idea let me know.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

I know of I guy in Florida who keeps red cherry shrimp in a backyard pond. I don't know his particular set up, but they seem to do fine.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Unless somebody comes up with a convincing argument against doing so, I'll set up a pool full next spring and we will find out. I'm hoping my 20L will generate enough adults to stock one pool. I'm thinking in a 10'x10'x18" pool I'll need approximately 100 breeders.

Anyone want to suggest a sex ratio for best results????


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen great success with a 1:1 sex ratio.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you needed to buy them it is very hard to pick what you get in many cases. Some will only sell the adolescent shrimp and they are hard to tell sex. I prefer a ratio of about 5 males to 20 females.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Just get 100 and dump em in. If you have opposite sexes they will breed no probs. Underwater rabbits these things!

They cope in outdoor situations, tis a practice done often here in Australia


----------

